# [Article]: WL2FU's Top 10 Funniest Fighters



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay, the article is pretty much finished. If anyone has any quotes for ANY of these fighters, or links that I missed, I can still add them in. I know a lot of these fighters have some popular quotes, I just can't remember them good enough to write them down.

Also, feedback would be much appreciated, good or bad. I don't give a shit. This is my first real article. 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*10 Justin Eilers* (credit Damone)








Wow, where to start with Justin Eilers? The man is just funny, plain and simple. I have no idea if it is an act, or if he is actually that dimwitted, but it's freakin hilarious. His Flair Flop, his pre-fight interviews, saying he would fight his mom, the haircut he had when he debuted in the UFC, the gap in his front teeth...everything about this guy is hilarious. It's a shame he is such a C-level fighter though, because most of us won't get to see much of him anymore.

All I could find of Justin Eilers was his Arlovski fight and a general highlight of "UFC noobs" that has him in it twice.

Video #1
Video #2


----------------------------------------------------------------

*9 Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou* (credit Damone & bbjd7)








And now to the fighter who has yet to make a splash here in the U.S. Though his time will come, and when it does, he's gonna be huge. This guy's personality is irresistable, not to mention his fight style. Sokoudjou is probably one of the wittiest fighters out there right now, and his Cameroon accent makes it all the better. He comes across as a very happy-go-lucky guy. Hell, I would be to if I beat the #5 LHW in the world being a 7-1 underdog in a mere 23 seconds, then beat the #6 LHW in the world being a 3-1 underdog in a whopping 2 minutes. I suppose those are a few good reasons to be happy. When Sokky is happy, we're all happy.

Here are some videos of Sokky being a funny guy. Enjoy.

Video #1
Video #2
Video #3
Video #4

----------------------------------------------------------------

*8 Charles "KrazyHorse" Bennett*








Charles Bennett, also known as Ol' Dirty Bastard, better known as Mini Kimbo, best known as Krazy Horse could be a huge star if he put in a little more effort into his training and a little less effort in committing felonies. Krazy Horse doesn't really have a fight style, he just goes in there looking to knock a muhfugga out, 'na mean? Bennett's antics captured the Japanese crowd's tiny yet amazingly healthy hearts with his taunting, antics, and exciting 1 punch knockout power. He'll walk into the ring and fight with his hands at his KNEES, and his chin about 10 inches in front of his feet. If he ever lands that punch, you're probably gonna fall down...hard. If you don't get up, the next thing you'll remember seeing is Bennett doing a backflip off the cage/ring. The Ol' Dirty Bastard is dirty and stinky, and funny as hell, and he knocked out Wanderlei Silva.

Here is Krazy Horse's story about how he KOed Wanderlei Silva:



> Ok...after my fight with Ken Keneko, one of Wanderlei's teammates got in the ring and he was like, "You and me next".
> 
> I didn't think nothing about it but me and Wanderlei shared the same locker room. After 3 fights, I went back to the locker room, where the same guy that was just saying that he wanted to fight me was in the locker room. So he runs up on me and comin all aggressive. So I turns to him and I was like "Hey, I fight for money *****"
> 
> ...


Here are some Krazy Horse videos. He rarely disappoints. Enjoy.

Video #1
Video #2
Video #3

----------------------------------------------------------------

*7 Forrest Griffin* (credit I.P. Freely)








Anyone and everyone who watches the UFC, and now since demolishing Shogun, everyone in the world, knows who Forrest Griffin is. The Ultimate Fighter 1 winner has never been one to shy away from the cameras...well...except for that one time...when he cried...and ran...like a girl :confused05: . But other than that, Forrest is always trying to get a laugh, and even when he cried, he still got a laugh. His charisma is the main reason why he is one of the sport's most popular fighters.


Video #1
Video #2
Video #3
Video #4
Video #5
Video #6
Video #7

----------------------------------------------------------------

*6 Genki "Neo Samurai" Sudo*








Genki Sudo: 50% fighter, 50% showman. Genki is famous for 2 things - his entrances, and his in-ring antics. His entrances are without a doubt, undisputabley, the best MMA has ever seen. Being in K-1, he was able to put on incredible, Broadway-esque performances. Once he got in the ring, and caught his breath, that's when we all saw his "drunken master" fight style. Doing Karate Kid stances and moves, unorthadox escape maneuvers, and silly taunting, make Genki Sudo not only one of MMA's funniest fighters, but one of MMA's most entertaining and beloved fighters, period. I don't think I've met one single person who had anything bad to say about Genki, and I think that says something, considering the amount of fighter bashing that goes on in forums. Genki retired from MMA in 2006, and wants to pursue acting, making music, and traveling.


Here are some videos of Genki Sudo's entrances. If you've never seen these before, prepare to be amazed.

Video #1
Video #2
Video #3
Video #4
Video #5
Video #6
Video #7
Video #8
Video #9 (Genki Sudo vs. Eric "Butterbean" Eche)

For more of Genki's entertaining fights (pretty much ALL of them), click here.

----------------------------------------------------------------

*5 Frank "The Legend" Shamrock*








Frank Shamrock is widely considered to be the first true complete mixed martial artist. A legend in the minds of many, but most importantly his own. He will tell you to your face that he is the best, he may even tell you twice, and he will smile while doing it. Frank has been in a handful of epic bouts, including his matches with Bas Rutten, Tito Ortiz, Phil Baroni, and Jeremy Horn. Along the way he has managed to make (almost) everyone around him laugh. From his goofy faces during his 2nd fight with Bas Rutten back in 1995, to his peace signs and "nighty-night" sign language in his most recent fight against Phil Baroni, Frank is one entertaining cat.

Below is a list of videos with Frank either making goofy faces and gestures during a fight, or him saying something funny. If you do not like my article, please keep these links as a gift.

Video #1
Video #2
Video #3
Video #4
Video #5

----------------------------------------------------------------

*4 Bob "The Beast" Sapp*








Bob Sapp started his MMA career back at PRIDE 20 where he brutally whomped the much smaller Yoshihisa Yamamoto. But Sapp was no stranger to the Japanese crowd. Before his MMA debut he was already a MASSIVE draw in K-1, beating K-1 legend Ernesto Hoost not once, but twice, and was doing dozens of endorsements and commercials in Japan. His personality is not what you would expect from a giant 350 pound black man, but it works. His PR career has been 10x more successful than his MMA career. Bob Sapp makes you laugh in the ring with his wild techniqueless style and brute strength, and out of the ring with his ridiculous pre-fight trash talk and hilarious TV appearances.

Below is a list of Bob Sapp videos. Prepare to laugh your asses off.

Video #1
Video #2
Video #3
Video #4
Video #5
Video #6

----------------------------------------------------------------

*3 Ken "The World's Most Dangerous Man" Shamrock*








Just look at that picture. I mean, just look at it. That is Ken Shamrock, with a goatee. That picture alone is worth the #3 spot. The only thing that could top that is the goatee/sideburn combo, which sadly we haven't seen yet. Ken has been stuck in the year 1995 for 14 years now. Yes, 14 years. He was ahead of his time. His fueds with Tito and Don Frye are legendary, and the verbal exchanges between them...well, legendary would be an understatement. Ken has the "I'm better than you cuz I say so" attitude mixed with the flamboyant WWE pro-wrestling persona, add in the classic facial hair and you've got a comedic MMA legend. Whether he's trying to be funny or not, it doesn't matter...you're still gonna laugh.

Here are a bunch of videos of some of Ken's best moments. Sit back and get ready to chuckle. The first one will require some fast forwarding, unless your one of the rare Tito fans out there.

Video #1
Video #2
Video #3
Video #4
Video #5
(credit SuzukS)

----------------------------------------------------------------

*2 Phil "New York Bad Ass" Baroni*








Another veteran to the comedic side of things, Phil Baroni is a master at humorous trash talking. People like Justin Eilers, Din Thomas, and Nick Diaz look up to Phil Baroni for inspiration. Some even worship him and build shrines in their locker rooms and do seyances before every pre-fight interview. Well, that's what Phil would like you to believe anyway. Baroni is the kind of guy where sometimes you're listening to him talk and you scratch your head trying to figure out if he is being serious or if he is joking around. Some perceive him to be somewhat of a douchebag, or a jackass, others seem to enjoy his cocky over-the-top personality. Regardless of which category you fit in, the man is always entertaining. Whether it's his fighting, his talk, or his old body building videos, the guy brings in the chuckles.

Below is a list of videos containing hilarious noises coming out of Phil Baroni's mouth. How you interpret those noises is up to you. Enjoy.

Video #1
Video #2
Video #3
Video #4
Video #5



----------------------------------------------------------------

*1 Quinton "Rampage" Jackson*








Quinton Jackson has had 6 roller coaster years to show-off his sense of humor since debuting into the bigtime at PRIDE 15 against Japan's favorite, Kazushi Sakuraba. Jackson performed incredibly well for his debut and garnered a lot of respect and fans after that fight, even though he lost. Since then Rampage has humored internet fans on a fairly consistant basis and supplying them with hilarious quotes to sport in their signatures.

Below is a list of hilarious quotes from Quinton "Rampage" Jackson. Enjoy.



> *Quadros:* where do you see yourself in 2 years?
> *Jackson:* Lets see right now im 23, so in 2 years I see myself at 25





> *Interviewer:* Rampage, what do you see in the future outcome of this fight?
> *Rampage:* Man I ain't got no crystal ball, I just got two balls, know what I'm sayin?





> *Quadros:* Now let me introduce you to a man with class, a man with family values: Quinton Jackson
> *Rampage:* *bleep*
> *Quadros:* If the world were devoid of cursing, what would you say?
> *Rampage:* *bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep*





> *Quadros:* Do you feel slighted that you have to fight a "stronger" fighter in the Grand Prix than Wanderlei?
> *Jackson:* Slighted!? Sh*t don't use big words I'm only a fighter





> *To Wanderlei Silva before the match:*Me Amy, good gorilla! _*beats his chest*_ You know what it feel like to get yo ass whoop by a black man? That shit hurt!





> *MMA WEEKLY:* Rampage, what have u been up to since ur fight with wanderlei?
> *Rampage:* A lot, i beat 3 games.





> *Fan:* Rampage, did you always think you were gonna be a fighter?
> *Rampage:* Hell no, I thought I was gonna be a porn star!





> *On his UFC debut against Marvin Eastman:*I love Marvin, he's like a brother to me. But right now it's time for some black-on-black crime.





> *On who is his role model:*Right now, Chuck Liddell is my role model. I really look up to him, mainly because he is taller then me.





> *On what impresses him about Chuck Liddell:*His Mohawk. I'm impressed with how he keeps his Mohawk looking like that every time I see him. I'm really impressed with that. I wonder if he cuts it himself, if he has a barber or does he have a stencil thing he puts on his head so he doesn't mess it up? Chuck keeps that Mohawk looking like that all the time.





> “A kid broke my Hot Wheel, so I decided to break my foot off in his ass. I won. I don’t lose too many fights.” (credit e-thug)





> *In the locker room before his fight with Sakuraba:*
> *Interviewer:* Will you be taking that chain to ring with you?
> *Rampage:* Damn, he's beat 4 Gracies of course I am taking this chain! (credit kaiser1041)



See DOZENS more quotes from Rampage at this website:
Sports: Rampage-isms | strong, rampage, font, ass, black - OCRegister.com​


----------



## Balls in Face (Jan 27, 2007)

No Bas?


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I think Ken Shamrock belongs on this list, He isn't intentionally funny but he always makes me laugh.

YouTube - Ken Shamrock attacks Don Frye

this one is promos until minute 3 but Ken is very funny
YouTube - Ken Shamrock arguin with Tito Ortiz


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

Forrest Griffin is very entertaining.

And while we're on the ex-TUF theme, Stephan Bonnar is a witty guy. I am trying to remember the one-liner he came out with on TUF1, but I am drawing a blank. (And before anyone mentions it, steroids increases athletic performance, not sense of humour, so I think we can consider Bonnar in this one.)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

WL2FU, I'm wondering why you didn't include Don Frye. He's probably the best personality next to Bas in MMA right now.

Also, I can't stand Mayhem Miller when he's not fighting. That guy just irks me. I mean, yeah, he brings the fun, but the guy just tries way too hard to be funny, and he's just not.

1. Bas Rutten.
2. Don Frye.
3. Ken Shamrock.
4. Frank Shamrock.
5. Phil Baroni.
6. Viacheslav Datsik
7. Genki Sudo.
8. Justin Eilers.
9. Renzo Gracie.
10. Charles "Krazy Horse" Bennett


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Phil baroni IMO should be #1, this guy cracks me up...

YouTube - baroni

YouTube - When Phil "The New York Bad-Ass" Baroni Speaks.. You Listen!

The 1st one is funnier than anything page has ever said, baroni actually means what he is saying. The guy is so friggin funny.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I actually had Griffin, Bas, and Ken down on my mental list. Don Frye also made an appearance in my little day dream. But I wanted to do more recent fighters, I know they still try and want to fight, but if I include Ken, Bas and Don (why do they all have 3 letter names? lol) then I gotta include guys like Kimo, or Harold Howard cuz both of them are hilarious in their own ways. I'm still thinking of including Griffin, although Damone had a good mention in Justin Eilers.

EDIT: I updated the OP


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

Mike Kyle deserves an honorable mention. Before his fight with Justin Eilers at UFC 49 he said something like "Me and Justin are both in the top 5 in the world". 

Oh, right, not that kind of funny.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Damone said:


> WL2FU, I'm wondering why you didn't include Don Frye. He's probably the best personality next to Bas in MMA right now.
> 
> Also, I can't stand Mayhem Miller when he's not fighting. That guy just irks me. I mean, yeah, he brings the fun, but the guy just tries way too hard to be funny, and he's just not.
> 
> ...


Was Renzo Gracie funny? I've never seen him as commical. Datsik is a MUST on any list, and Mayhem should definitly be there too :thumb01:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Who the hell is Vleuei545gfjkkds Datsik?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I know he is considered the anit christ around these parts right now but Bisping has a very dry ascorbic sense of humor which I like. I love the shit he comes up with for posts or in interviews. Just my two cents.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sokdoujou is completly hilarous and I don't know why he isn't on this list. 

Nakamura at UFC 76 both the weigh ins and the fight was killing me. But he was high so I don't know if the list has rules against that.

And a guy who I find so funny is Paulo Filho everytime he wears a Flannel Shirt with the sleeves cut off. I mean who lets him out of the house like that.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Paul varelans is my personal favorite, His pre and post fight interviews are very funny, once again he isn't intentionally funny but the guy cracks me up. Everything from his haircut to what he wears in the ring. He tries so hard to come across like he is a serious mixed martial artist in interviews. The way he smacks himself and totally wigs out after a loss is very funny too. your not going to find any varelans interviews or articles on the net, trust me I've looked but if you own any Vale Tudo DVD's or see him in the old UFC's you'll know what I am talking about.

Paul Varelans is the Greatest can who has ever lived:thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Sokdoujou is completly hilarous and I don't know why he isn't on this list.
> 
> Nakamura at UFC 76 both the weigh ins and the fight was killing me. But he was high so I don't know if the list has rules against that.
> 
> And a guy who I find so funny is Paulo Filho everytime he wears a Flannel Shirt with the sleeves cut off. I mean who lets him out of the house like that.


I had Nakamura on there, but I took him off, and I thought about Sokky....but who would either of them replace on the current list now?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd take Mayhem Miller off the list. Sokky would be a better fit since he's actually funny.

Also, there needs to be a Paul Varelans career DVD.

Nice Ken picture. He needs to rock the facial hair more. Dude looks like Arlovski's connected uncle.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Mayhem Miller doesn't hold a candle to Sokky and his talk of the jungle I crack up everytime he starts with that.

I guess Nakamura doesn't really fit on the list. Just because Eilers and Nakamura is to close to call and Everyone else on the list is funnier than him.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Damone said:


> *I'd take Mayhem Miller off the list. Sokky would be a better fit since he's actually funny.*
> 
> Also, there needs to be a Paul Varelans career DVD.
> 
> Nice Ken picture. He needs to rock the facial hair more. Dude looks like Arlovski's connected uncle.


WOAH! Whats up with the Mayhem hate?


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'd take Mayhem Miller off the list. Sokky would be a better fit since he's actually funny.
> 
> Also, there needs to be a Paul Varelans career DVD.
> 
> Nice Ken picture. He needs to rock the facial hair more. Dude looks like Arlovski's connected uncle.


Yea Miller isn't that funny to me, he tries too hard. I find people that are unintentionally funny to be alot funnier than those that try to be funny. 

I would pay anything for a Paul Varelans Career DVD. That would be the crown jewel of my collection. I would buy 2 copies 1 to watch and another to frame so I can hang it on my wall.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> WOAH! Whats up with the Mayhem hate?


He's just not funny. He tries too hard, and it comes off as so forced. He's like that one kid in class who just won't shut up. I don't find the "HAHA! Look at me! I'm being stupid! I'm making stupid faces! HAHA!!!" thing funny.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> I know he is considered the anit christ around these parts right now but Bisping has a very dry ascorbic sense of humor which I like. I love the shit he comes up with for posts or in interviews. Just my two cents.


You mean acerbic sense of humor.

lately he's been a douche but i said before he was funnier than hell on tuf from time to time

I thought luke cummo was funny eating everything in sight after he won and then slipping into a food coma and saying now all he needed was to get laid and come one guys who's gonna take one for the team?? rotfl


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

YouTube - Sokoudjou loves himself


YouTube - Sherdog.com - Sokoudjou Talks Upset Over Nogueira

YouTube - Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou, Post PRIDE 34 Interview

I mean Sokoudjou doesn't even try to be funny he just is.

Late In the last video he is talking about fighting jungle animals and I'm not sure whether the women asking the questions is being serious or not?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

OK 1st off I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't think Mayhem is THAT funny. I do find him funny sometimes, but a lot of the times I get the same awkward vibe about him trying too hard. I think I'll take him off the list for now, and put in Sokky.

2ndly yea the Ken pic was a tribute to you Damone, plus it is one of the funniest looking pics of him out there.


3rdly I need to decide...Eilers or Nakamura for the #10 spot???


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Did I mention that you rule for posting that Ken pic, WL2FU? Because, you do rule.

Eilers has said that he would fight his mom in a pre-fight interview, and he did a Flair Flop, not to mention the hilarious KO he got from Vera.

Nakamura was funny in the pre-fight interview against Wandy. He was odd in the weigh-ins, borderline funny. I didn't really laugh at his entrance much, more at Rogan's commentary and reaction.

Eilers should get the spot.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

That Charles Bennett photo made me laugh out loud


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

The O.P. has been updated. Any quotes or vids would be much appreciated.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I thought luke cummo was funny eating everything in sight after he won and then slipping into a food coma and saying now all he needed was to get laid and come one guys who's gonna take one for the team?? rotfl


Don't forget that Joe Stevenson replied "You know I will".


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats a good list. Rampage is great to watch, I love his comment "Slighted? Don't use big words im a fighter!"


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I.P.Freely said:


> Don't forget that Joe Stevenson replied "You know I will".


bahahahahahahaaaaa i forgot about that

joe stevenson was hilarious on there getting wasted, cannonballing in to the pool, jumping on jorge gurgel and going "Tell me America is better than Brazil"


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Gotta say the list is quite good! 

Personally Id have liked to have seen Bisping make the list. Yeah he acted like a jackass after his fight wit Hammill...but how does that take away from how funny he can be?!

Im actually quite shocked that Bas didnt make the list.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Only reason Bas didn't make the list is cuz he isn't a current active fighter and hasn't been for quite a while. If I added him I might as well have added all the UFC 1 people since they were all far more hilarious than any of the guys on the list.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hell yeah, WL2FU mentioning the sideburns. That rules.

Awesome article so far. It's topics like these that make me proud to be here.


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

bas rutten doode. tied with jackson.


but griffin should be higher up there. shoni carter. royce gracie. nick diaz! and robbie lawler for getting kod like a bitch.

corey hill


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

i love when page was in the locker room before his fight with saku he was asked'will you be taking that chain to ring with you'rampage replied dam hes beat 4 gracies of course am taking this chain'


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome post man, and I'm glad you included Bennet! Bravo.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's another video for Ken Shamrock: YouTube - Tito Laughing

Man, listening to Shamrock trash-talking never gets old


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> Here's another video for Ken Shamrock: YouTube - Tito Laughing
> 
> Man, listening to Shamrock trash-talking never gets old


Did I hear wrong, or was Kenny going to beat Tito with a zombie? That's sick!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

He said "I'm gonna beat you into a living death"...which makes absolutely no sense at all.



Could a mod please change my title to what it says on my original post?


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Who the hell is Vleuei545gfjkkds Datsik?


YouTube - Datsik vs... 12 year old?
YouTube - Viacheslav Datsik - Russian Cagefigher

lol he isn't the best of fighters but he is very amusing :thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He said "I'm gonna beat you into a living death"...which makes absolutely no sense at all.


It sounded to me like "I'm gonna beat you with a living dead". I don't know which version makes more sense.:confused02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Could a mod please change my title to what it says on my original post?


Done.

And thank you, Arlovski Fan for showing peeps the awesome that is Datsik.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I just found a quotable for Quinton Jackson:



> “A kid broke my Hot Wheel, so I decided to break my foot off in his ass. I won. I don’t lose too many fights.”


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

no bas?

also krazy horse knocked out silva? did I miss this?!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> no bas?
> 
> also krazy horse knocked out silva? did I miss this?!


I think I'm gonna add Bas as the "All-time funniest", and have a guest writer and a much much bigger fan (even though I do dig him a lot) do the honors of writing his little column...if they are interested....Damone I am speaking of you in case you didn't realize yet. I'm gonna PM you about it.

And the mention of Bennett KOing Silva was just a little humor. There have been rumors for the last couple years that supposedly Krazy Horse got into some beef with a Chute Boxe fighter in the locker rooms in PRIDE, Bennett ended up getting choked out somehow, and when he woke up he had kind of an "instinctual" reaction to defend himself. I guess Wandy was standing above him speakin in Portugese and kicking his legs or something and Bennett immediately stood up and punched him and knocked him out. I will try to find his official story and I will definately post it under his article. The way he tells the story is just too funny. It should be up in a few minutes so keep an eye out.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

ahh its coming back to me, but I have never read an article or anything. By the way forgot to say, amazing post, seriously!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think I'm gonna add Bas as the "All-time funniest", and have a guest writer and a much much bigger fan (even though I do dig him a lot) do the honors of writing his little column...if they are interested....Damone I am speaking of you in case you didn't realize yet. I'm gonna PM you about it.
> 
> And the mention of Bennett KOing Silva was just a little humor. There have been rumors for the last couple years that supposedly Krazy Horse got into some beef with a Chute Boxe fighter in the locker rooms in PRIDE, Bennett ended up getting choked out somehow, and when he woke up he had kind of an "instinctual" reaction to defend himself. I guess Wandy was standing above him speakin in Portugese and kicking his legs or something and Bennett immediately stood up and punched him and knocked him out. I will try to find his official story and I will definately post it under his article. The way he tells the story is just too funny. It should be up in a few minutes so keep an eye out.


Yeah man, just PM me.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Good article. Needs way more Shonie though.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I like Shonie, a little bit, I like watching his fights anyway, and I did kinda wanna include him. I think he tries too hard though. He's a character, but I don't think he's all that funny.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, haven't had a double post happen in a loooong time....


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Good article. Needs way more Shonie though.



Damn, good call...I totally forgot about Mr. International.

WL2FU ya should totally do a top 10 funniest people ever in MMA. 

Commentators, fighters and promoters.:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Like WL2FU said, expect a Bas Rutten article written by yours truly. It'll take a while, since I'm including quotes, but it'll be swankness.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Funny Rampage shit:

YouTube - Rampage Jackson Words To Iceman Chuck Liddell

YouTube - Funny Rampage Interview

YouTube - Rampage Jackson Interview

YouTube - Rampage Jackson

YouTube - Quinton Jackson Dancing at a Fight

YouTube - Quinton Rampage Jackson Breath Test


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Damone said:


> Done.
> 
> And thank you, Arlovski Fan for showing peeps the awesome that is Datsik.


He is awesome! What ever happened to him? I'm going to guess jail or death, anyone know?:confused02:


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

robbie lawler


only because of his fight with nick diaz


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

shit i never knew krazy horse knocked out wanderlei, thats insane.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm just re-watching UFC 9 (don't ask me why... slow night plus late class tomorrow), with the Severn-Shamrock rematch, and Ken's pre-fight interview is hilarious. It made me appeciate this list even more.

A few snippets:

Dragon: You've said before that you didn't feel that Dan Severn makes things happen, he's not aggressive. Have you been working to counter his style?
Ken: No I think Dan Severn is aggressive, or he can be passive. One of the two.

Dragon: Well you said before that you were going to mentally dominate him on your feet, how do you intend to do that?
Ken: Well not mentally dominate him, but mentally get into his head.

It's the classic Ken Shamrock stone face that really makes it though. He either doesn't realize, or doesn't care how ridiculous he sounds and I'm glad.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

nobody is funnier and crazier than Crazy Horse :thumb01:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

crazt horse should be 2


----------

